# Maven Error bei Referenz zweier Poms auf eine Pom



## Basti91 (14. Okt 2011)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine (parent)pom.xml, welche mehrere Module beinhaltet.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass Maven einen Error wirft, wenn die (child)pom.xml der Module auf die selbe (parent)pom.xml referenzieren.

Das problem scheint bekannt zu sein: [#MNG-4898] Better DuplicateProjectException error message - jira.codehaus.org

Nur Lösungen scheinen sich nicht zu finden, hat jemand ne Idee? :shock:


----------



## Basti91 (14. Okt 2011)

Ich habe das Problem für mein Projekt gelöst, da ich nur in meiner "obersten" pom.xml Module brauche, das Problem steht jedoch immer noch deswegen lass ich den Thread mal zur allgemeinen Diskussion als "nicht-erledigt" offen.


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2011)

Maven version?
Fehlermeldung?
Poms?

Den Link den du gepostet hast (hast du den eigentlich gelesen?) führt zu einem Issue der besagt das Module/Projekte die die gleichen Mavenkoordinaten verwenden bessere Fehlermeldungen anzeigen sollen...

Dein Problem haben wir dir hier doch schon erklärt, inkl. Lösung: http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/124481-maven-parent-artifactid-child-artifactid-gleich.html


----------

